
Polymail: A simple, beautiful, and powerful email client for Mac - ishansharma
https://polymail.io/
======
feld
Why do I need to "sign up for the beta"? Why do people think this is the cool
trendy thing to do? Let us have it or let us know when it's finished. I don't
need to know about it now.

 _Are they fishing for a buyer?_

~~~
yitchelle
Its the same reason why bouncers out the front of clubs only lets certain
folks in. It creates exclusivity, regardless of whether it is warranted or
not. For me, it is a crappy.

------
f3llowtraveler
Does it work with Enigmail? (OpenPGP...)

For me, GPG is an integral part of working with email.

------
arcdigital
I've been using the alpha of Polymail for a few days now, it definitely
exists/works and is actually pretty awesome.

------
eecks
How can it tell when my mail has been read?

~~~
Fastidious
I am sure you will use their server(s) somehow ("added value service"). Yet
another email client that is more than what it seems. Of course, all
speculation.

